# gh cycle



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

hi all want to find out am on gear 10weeks now test enante and boldenon

and i wont start gh for first time i have 400 iu

insulin 5j 2 times a day an t3

am changing enante for sustanon now

when starting insulin and t3 (50mcg )3days on 3off

many thanks for help


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Take 5iu of GH each morning.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Id run 5iu's GH and 5iu's slin Postworkout, but make sure you got your diet in good order and meal timings are essential.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

so you been on 10 weeks now your swapping to sus to extend the cycle but starting gh??

just getting this right in me head


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Why the swap to a longer ester after 10 weeks?

Usually I like to swap to shorter esters while waiting for the longer ones to clear.


----------



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

i use enanthate and now changing for sus because is stronger after 7,8 weeks am changing again for propionate

you my think its not to smart but i know my body a little

just need help with gh and t3

after 5,6 week change gh on 6 iu or all the time 5iu?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

lukas224 said:


> i use enanthate and now changing for sus because is stronger after 7,8 weeks am changing again for propionate
> 
> you my think its not to smart but i know my body a little
> 
> ...


If you can afford to run GH at 10iu's/slin,10iu's Post workout or EoD (every other day) then you will see some terrific results, especially whilst on cycle aswell.

Inject straight after training as soon as possible and take a Protein/simple carb shake as soon as possible (5 mins) then same again 1 hour after the3 first shake.


----------



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

i know how to use slin i need advice with t3 when started ,

10iu gh for first time is to much for me mate and $$$$$$$$


----------



## dennie (Aug 12, 2007)

as for the t3.. start up at 12,5 and up slowely till you have the max you would like to go to. I wouldn't go for the 3 on 3 off, just stay on. wouldn't go beyond the 100mcg though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont forget to taper the t-3 on the way down too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you do not need to taper T3 up or down....


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Ive got t-3t-4 red caps combo chinesse are these good? 25mcg t-3 and 100mcg t-4....should i just take 1 tabb a day am using with gh and proviron and bol,Just finished test -enanathate...!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> you do not need to taper T3 up or down....


Paul,

I was under the impression t3 had to be tapered, i have some 25mcg can i just run at 75mcg a day?


----------

